# اقوال الانبا موسي الاسود في صور من تصميمي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

_*























يا رب تكون الصور عجبتكم 

بركه صلواته تكون معكم امين 
صلوا من اجل ضعفي*_​


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*جاااااااااااااااامده جداااااااااااااا*

*تسلم ايدك وعايزيييييين تانى*

*واحلى تقييم ليك وللموضوع*

*تحياتى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *جاااااااااااااااامده جداااااااااااااا*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك وعايزيييييين تانى*
> 
> ...



_ميرسي يا صديقي
وشانكس علي التقيم 30:
ربنا يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## vetaa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوين خالص الاقول جوة التصميم*
*بجد جامدين قوى*
*شطور يا ابنى يجى منك*

*وفى انتظار المزيييييييد بقى*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر ليكم

العدرا تباككم

راااااااائع


جدا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين خالص الاقول جوة التصميم*
> *بجد جامدين قوى*
> *شطور يا ابنى يجى منك*
> 
> *وفى انتظار المزيييييييد بقى*


_*




مزيد ايه 
انا عمل صور انهارده تكفيكمي اسبوعين 
يوم الجمعه الجايه بقي 
اذا ربنا اداني عمر
هههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر ليكم
> 
> العدرا تباككم
> 
> ...



_*ميرسي النهيسي
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى على التصميمات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى على التصميمات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


_*
ميرسي بجد يا كيرو 
بجد التشجيع ده 
بيرفع من معنوياتي جامد 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## yousteka (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جامدة موت التصميمات دى يا عياد
بجد تسلم ايدك يا صديقي
كدة وصلنا ل3 تقييمات ليك عندى
يالا ربنا يديك طولة العمر وبلاش احنا
ربنا معاك ياباشا دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> جامدة موت التصميمات دى يا عياد
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا صديقي
> كدة وصلنا ل3 تقييمات ليك عندى
> يالا ربنا يديك طولة العمر وبلاش احنا
> ربنا معاك ياباشا دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​



_*ميرسي يا صديقي 
ويدينا ويديكي طوله العمر
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوين
يسلمو دياتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوين
> يسلمو دياتك
> ربنا يباركك



_*تسلم دياتك اللي كتبت التعليق الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## bant el mase7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

bant el mase7 قال:


> رائع جدااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك حياتك



_*ميرسي بنت المسيح 
ربنا يفرح قلبك *_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*






التصميم والمقوله دى تحفه
ميرسى يا فنان​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه الحلاوة دي يا فنان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دي يا فنان





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

بركة القديس تكون مع جميعنا الصور و الاقوال حلوين جدا جدا​


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 فبراير 2011)

راااااائع جدآ
ميرسى يا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بركة القديس تكون مع جميعنا الصور و الاقوال حلوين جدا جدا​



ومعاكي يا رب 
ميرسي فراشه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> راااااائع جدآ
> ميرسى يا عياد



الاروع مرورك ماجو 
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## رشا أبانوب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

_*



بركة صلوات وشفاعة القديس العظيم
القوي في الأيمان الأنبا موسي الأسود
تكون مع حضرتك ومعنا جميعآ
شكرا لك
*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

صوررائعة جداً يا عياد 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا غالى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صوررائعة جداً يا عياد
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا غالى



* الاروع مرورك هيلانه 
منوره يا غاليه :t33:
*​


----------

